# M32 to F40 conversation. From Cruze to Alfa 159 1.9 JTDM.



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

Cruze Manual Transmission (M32) Issues
How-To: Change the Manual Transmission Fluid
How-To: Install Clutch Accumulator Bypass Mod
Gen1 Cruze Clutch and Manual Transmission Shifting Upgrades
How-To: Remove Clutch Delay Valve (CDV)
How-To: Replace Clutch Fluid
AMSOIL 75W-90 GL-4 Manual Transmission Fluid
AMSOIL Products for the 2011-2015, 2016 Limited Gen1 Cruze








M20 & M32 Gearbox: Chocolate Bearings - Still Running Strong


The ULTIMATE GUIDE to the infamous M32 gearbox. Learn everything about bearing failures in the M32 and M20 gearboxes - Causes, Symptoms & Repairs.




stillrunningstrong.com




Thread 'Manual Transmission Specs!'

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I'm pretty sure you have to use a transmission from another vehicle that came the 1.9. (Vectra, BLS, 9-³ as you mentioned ) the 1.9 has a unique clutch housing I believe, due to starter being on rear of engine. The gas/petrol variants such as the GM 2.0T, 2.8T V6, have the starter in the front.


----------

